# Audison AV12 / Why do I hate this subwoofer?



## 92MR2T (Apr 25, 2012)

I've had three Audison Voce subs, two 12's and a 10. Picked them up dirt cheap at a local audio shop warehouse sale a while back. First I tried the 10, threw it in a sealed .6cu ft box that I already had made and powered it with an Alpine PDX M6 (650w RMS at 4 ohm according to the birth sheet). The upper bass notes sounded pretty good, clearer than the Boston G310 that was in the same box. But the low end was horrendous! Almost non existent! I quickly switched back to the Boston (which plays amazing lows in this box) and never looked back. I figured the box was the wrong size for the Audison.

Fast forward over a year and I decided to give the AV12 a shot but this time I was going to build a custom box for it and do it right. After some careful consideration I decided that in order to avoid making the box too huge I would settle for a Qts of .85 and built a box with an internal volume of about 1.7cu ft after driver displacement and bracing. Well, I ended up with the same results as the 10, pretty decent upper bass/midbass, but the lows sound like A$$ at anything above 50% volume. I can't be over powering it because it's not even playing very loud, using the same Alpine PDX M6. I swapped a JL W3v3 into the same box and I was completely blown away! I had never heard anything JL before, and to be honest I probably wont want to ever use anything else after hearing the W3. The lows are very deep, loud, and clean, just the way I like it. The JL also plays the upper frequencies very well and goes well with any genre of music. Kudos to JL for making a well rounded sub that plays very efficiently in a sealed enclosure. Audison, WTF!? I love all my Hertz Mille speakers and expected a lot more from their counterparts products. How does a $260 sub blow a $600 sub out of the water in terms of output and sound quality?

Anyway, I know I'm not making these Audisons sound very appealing, but if anyone else likes the sound of them and knows how to work with them I am looking so sell both the AV10 and AV12 (I sold the other AV12 I had last winter, not sure if the guy ended up liking it or not). Make me an offer or something, I currently have them both listed of eBay and facebook for around $250 each.


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

interesting results..but I want to point out one thing. if you'd put the jl w3 in its jl recommended sized box, I believe you would have the same results as the audison you took out. the box the jl is in now is a good bit larger than what they say it should be in, and that to me is just about right. many companies spec boxes more for marketing reasons than audiophile/true basshead reasons, and in this case you lucked out because your box is oversized.

as for why the audisons sound so different/lack what your looking for, I honestly have no input.


----------



## 92MR2T (Apr 25, 2012)

Audison recommended a 1.0 cu ft box. And I agree, oversized boxes typically sound better than the usual manufacture's recommended size. I don't think the sub I got was damaged or anything, it was brand new in the box, never opened.

I did totally luck out with the box being the perfect size for the JL. After running the numbers, the Qts for the JL in that box is 0.71. JL Audio recommended a 1.25 cu ft box for the 12w3v3 but I put it in a 1.8 cu ft box, 1.65-1.7 cu ft after driver displacement and bracing.

I even tried stuffing the heck out of the box for the Audison, to make it think the box was even more oversized. It ended up just making the sub quieter and had absolutely no effect on the low end bass. It still sounded like it was barfing out bass anything below 30hz.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

my guess, you were expecting a lot out of them (and why shouldnt you?). truth is, theres nothing special about audison products


----------



## 92MR2T (Apr 25, 2012)

SkizeR said:


> my guess, you were expecting a lot out of them (and why shouldnt you?). truth is, theres nothing special about audison products


Well now I know, good thing I didn't pay full retail price for them or I would be pissed!

Truth is I got them so cheap I can sell them and make a profit


----------



## HOIRiIZON (Apr 3, 2016)

92MR2T said:


> I've had three Audison Voce subs, two 12's and a 10. Picked them up dirt cheap at a local audio shop warehouse sale a while back. First I tried the 10, threw it in a sealed .6cu ft box that I already had made and powered it with an Alpine PDX M6 (650w RMS at 4 ohm according to the birth sheet). The upper bass notes sounded pretty good, clearer than the Boston G310 that was in the same box. But the low end was horrendous! Almost non existent! I quickly switched back to the Boston (which plays amazing lows in this box) and never looked back. I figured the box was the wrong size for the Audison.
> 
> Fast forward over a year and I decided to give the AV12 a shot but this time I was going to build a custom box for it and do it right. After some careful consideration I decided that in order to avoid making the box too huge I would settle for a Qts of .85 and built a box with an internal volume of about 1.7cu ft after driver displacement and bracing. Well, I ended up with the same results as the 10, pretty decent upper bass/midbass, but the lows sound like A$$ at anything above 50% volume. I can't be over powering it because it's not even playing very loud, using the same Alpine PDX M6. I swapped a JL W3v3 into the same box and I was completely blown away! I had never heard anything JL before, and to be honest I probably wont want to ever use anything else after hearing the W3. The lows are very deep, loud, and clean, just the way I like it. The JL also plays the upper frequencies very well and goes well with any genre of music. Kudos to JL for making a well rounded sub that plays very efficiently in a sealed enclosure. Audison, WTF!? I love all my Hertz Mille speakers and expected a lot more from their counterparts products. How does a $260 sub blow a $600 sub out of the water in terms of output and sound quality?
> 
> Anyway, I know I'm not making these Audisons sound very appealing, but if anyone else likes the sound of them and knows how to work with them I am looking so sell both the AV10 and AV12 (I sold the other AV12 I had last winter, not sure if the guy ended up liking it or not). Make me an offer or something, I currently have them both listed of eBay and facebook for around $250 each.



Audison/Hertz are more of an amp/speaker company I would say, although I think the Hertz hi Energy subs are decent. Kind of like JL Audio is known for there amps/subs, not so much speakers.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

HOIRiIZON said:


> Audison/Hertz are more of an amp/speaker company I would say, although I think the Hertz hi Energy subs are decent. Kind of like JL Audio is known for there amps/subs, not so much speakers.


----------



## DC/Hertz (Nov 27, 2011)

He is right in the point JL is not known for speakers. The only thing they are good with is the ZR800. I do like the C5 3 way but I wouldn't go out of my way to use them.


----------



## Hoye0017 (Mar 23, 2010)

chithead said:


>




Ditto. 

Never understood why people say that. Typically they have never actually tried JL speakers.

Ditto to Skizer's comment too.


----------



## HOIRiIZON (Apr 3, 2016)

Hoye0017 said:


> Ditto.
> 
> Never understood why people say that. Typically they have never actually tried JL speakers.
> 
> Ditto to Skizer's comment too.


They say it because it is true, and yes I have had the highest end speakers before. That might change though with the C7's. It's just a general statement that most people would agree on in the last 30 years. But there are a lot of fan boys on here that like to ride certain people. I find it amusing when there seeking acknowledgement from certain people??


----------



## Hoye0017 (Mar 23, 2010)

Obvious troll is obvious. There was so much conjecture and falsehood in whatever you were trying to say, it could only be a pure trolling effort. Good work, it looks like you've been able to snag others in your troll traps but you didn't catch me today.

OP, now that you have realized the difference between price-driven hype and real performance, you'll be able to sell those things to the suckers that buy the hype. It's good for you that you didn't pay much for them and that you were honest enough with yourself to listen to them without your MSRP-EQ turned on.


----------



## HOIRiIZON (Apr 3, 2016)

A troll calling someone else a troll, kid's these days. Pathetic really.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Hoye0017 said:


> Obvious troll is obvious. There was so much conjecture and falsehood in whatever you were trying to say, it could only be a pure trolling effort. Good work, it looks like you've been able to snag others in your troll traps but you didn't catch me today.
> 
> OP, now that you have realized the difference between price-driven hype and real performance, you'll be able to sell those things to the suckers that buy the hype. It's good for you that you didn't pay much for them and that you were honest enough with yourself to listen to them without your MSRP-EQ turned on.


A troll is someone who acts a certain way to mess with people for their own entertainment. Horizon, while hard to believe, is actually serious

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## HOIRiIZON (Apr 3, 2016)

SkizeR said:


> A troll is someone who acts a certain way to mess with people for their own entertainment. Horizon, while hard to believe, is actually serious
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Please your 24 years old and anytime I voice my opinion you kids say I'm trolling. And yes you are kids, pathetic kids that when someone disagrees with you, you get angry. I have dealt with many people like you in the past. I'm surprised your still not arguing with your boyfriend/Hertz


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

HOIRiIZON said:


> Please your 24 years old and anytime I voice my opinion you kids say I'm trolling. And yes you are kids, pathetic kids that when someone disagrees with you, you get angry. I have dealt with many people like you in the past. I'm surprised your still not arguing with your boyfriend.


Idk, I always seem to keep my cool. You on the other hand can't hold yourself back from name calling it seems. Looks like even the kids have better self control than you

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## HOIRiIZON (Apr 3, 2016)

SkizeR said:


> Idk, I always seem to keep my cool. You on the other hand can't hold yourself back from name calling it seems. Looks like even the kids have better self control than you
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


You always poke your nose where it doesn't belong, I'm pretty sure you and your boyfriend are the trolls.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

HOIRiIZON said:


> You always poke your nose where it doesn't belong, I'm pretty sure you and your boyfriend are the trolls.


What is going on here that I'm not supposed to stick my nose in? Seems like your just getting upset.. again

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## HOIRiIZON (Apr 3, 2016)

SkizeR said:


> Idk, I always seem to keep my cool. You on the other hand can't hold yourself back from name calling it seems. Looks like even the kids have better self control than you
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


You always poke your nose where it doesn't belong, I'm pretty sure you and your boyfriend are the trolls. Oh I don't get mad, that would be you, because your having a hard time converting everyone to your brands you sell. I simply voiced my opinion on JL Audio, which I don't sell so it's not biased.


----------



## HOIRiIZON (Apr 3, 2016)

SkizeR said:


> What is going on here that I'm not supposed to stick my nose in? Seems like your just getting upset.. again
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


You commented to me again through another person, that is a troll. I would be mad, if I was stuck at a dead end job making peanuts like you???


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

HOIRiIZON said:


> You always poke your nose where it doesn't belong, I'm pretty sure you and your boyfriend are the trolls. Oh I don't get mad, that would be you, because your having a hard time converting everyone to your brands you sell. I simply voiced my opinion on JL Audio, which I don't sell so it's not biased.


Converting everyone to the brands I sell.. I sell hertz at work. Do you see me converting people to hertz? On here I promote raw drivers. Raw driver manufacturers don't have car audio shops as dealers lol

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## HOIRiIZON (Apr 3, 2016)

SkizeR said:


> Converting everyone to the brands I sell.. I sell hertz at work. Do you see me converting people to hertz? On here I promote raw drivers. Raw driver manufacturers don't have car audio shops as dealers lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Look at all your post, you must live on here trying to sell kids your crap?? I guess you have to do whatever your boss tells you.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

HOIRiIZON said:


> Look at all your post, you must live on here trying to sell kids your crap?? I guess you have to do whatever your boss tells you.


Why are you here then? You like hanging around kids? Weirdo

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## HOIRiIZON (Apr 3, 2016)

SkizeR said:


> Why are you here then? You like hanging around kids? Weirdo
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk



I was giving my opinion to someone, not you or the other kid. Do you have a problem with that? Take it up with your boss.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Your still here though hanging around us kids. Why not just leave?

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## HOIRiIZON (Apr 3, 2016)

SkizeR said:


> Why are you here then? You like hanging around kids? Weirdo
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Oh and I'm barely here, look at my posts and then look at yours. You should do something in your life, rather than try to convince kids on what car audio they should buy from you. Then try and go after people that actually have used all the products for 30 plus years. See I'm not trying to sell anyone anything, and if your trying to convince me of anything, I know the type of person your are, so your BS would never work on me.


----------



## HOIRiIZON (Apr 3, 2016)

SkizeR said:


> Your still here though hanging around us kids. Why not just leave?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


I will do what I want, you are 24 but act like a 12 year old?? You can leave, I'm good.


----------



## truckerfte (Jul 30, 2010)

Jesus Christ on a pogo stick. 


Hoirilzon....how come the 24 year old kid is coming across as more of an adult than you are?


----------



## Hoye0017 (Mar 23, 2010)

Wow. You were serious with your comments? Wow...

Between your first 2 posts you said that "pretty much everyone over the last 30 yrs agrees that JL is an amp/sub company and not good at speakers."

JL only started producing mids and tweets around 18 yrs ago. Amps only about 16 yrs ago. So your statement is not only conjecture that "most people would agree with", it's pretty flawed conjecture. 

Tell me how people could have had an opinion on these non-existent JL products 30 yrs ago?

Maybe people think that way in Canada but most people I know would not agree with your take on JL or Audison.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

truckerfte said:


> Jesus Christ on a pogo stick.
> 
> 
> Hoirilzon....how come the 24 year old kid is coming across as more of an adult than you are?


of course he leaves no comment.. lol


----------

